# Got my new Thermocapsuler!!



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 14, 2011)

So a new LHBS opened up in my area (Brew and Wine Supply Hillsboro, MO owned by a member on the forum (Dougxox)). It was very nice to meet Doug and a pleasure doing business with him. 

I contacted Doug - and within a day I had a price - and within a week - my Thermocapsuler was in!!

Great store and I will definitely make that my go to store for supplies!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 14, 2011)

As Dan would say - without pictures we don't believe you 

It's nice to have a local place you like.


----------



## Flem (Dec 14, 2011)

Jon, I'm so jealous. For now I'll just have to use my heat gun. It's nice to have a good store, with good service, close at hand.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2011)

Give the man a free plug here.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 14, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> As Dan would say - without pictures we don't believe you
> 
> It's nice to have a local place you like.



I will get pictures for you.. It is a christmas gift from my folks - so i have to wait until christmas to actually "get it" )


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Give the man a free plug here.



Exactly - if there are any members in the neighboring area's - i would definitely recommend going here!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2011)

When I say plug I mean a website link! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

That is totally awesome. You'll love it.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice!

I hear you can also instantly roast hot dogs in those things.....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2011)

HUM, I might have to try toasting some marshmellows!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

ok Wade I can only imagine when you boy drops one on the heating coil. I think you better stick to the hot dog idea.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> When I say plug I mean a website link! LOL



Well almighty then!!!

http://www.brewandwinesupply.com/


----------



## Dougxox (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Jon, it was a pleasure talking with you today. Glad you're happy with the capsuler.
Right now the website is "under construction" with just contact info. I hope to go live with it next week.

A bit of backround info on me and the store: I owned a liquor store for 10 years and sold it in Oct. the new owners did not want the two shelves of basic beer and wine supplies I had there so I moved down the plaza to the present location and expanded. I have made a number of batches of beer a few years back and just recently got into making wine, including buying 3 acres and planting about 200 grape vines. Before the liquor store I was a vendor for big box hardware stores ( HQ, Builders Square, Home Depot and Lowes) for about 12 years. I know retail and just enough about beer and wine making to be dangerous. LOL.

Right now I am what "I" concider small but growing, with big asperations and a competitive spirit, along with a business pride not found much in todays market. 
That said, once things get going I will be proud to be a sponsor of this site. I have PM'ed Wade and gotten the info I need, and looking to spring to make it happen. Right now a lot is going into the "getting in, and up and running" stage of the game.

Anything you need give me a call, if I don't have it, I have multiple vendors I deal with and can get it in short time. Please bear with me as I am new and growing and will be able to handle all your needs soon.

Along with Beer and Wine making supplies, I also carry roast and grind your own coffees, organic teas, soda supplies, and cheese making supplies.
Thanks for the chance for the shameless plug...lol

http://www.brewandwinesupply.com/


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Doug not to hi-jack this thread but you started it . Welcome aboard, I've been reading your posts and enjoy them very much. I also spent 12 years at Home Depot at a district level. I look forward to seeing you as a member. You really hit a "buzz word" when you said cheese making as several members are making it and others thinking about it.


----------



## Giovannino (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats Doug - wish you luck.
Don't forget - it's the customer that makes the business a success.


----------



## Flem (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations Doug, on your business venture. I wish you great success. Are you planning to eventually do internet sales? Good Luck!


----------



## Arne (Dec 15, 2011)

Wade E said:


> HUM, I might have to try toasting some marshmellows!!!!



Ha, ha, ha, and you thought you had troubles with your corker. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Dougxox (Dec 15, 2011)

Flem said:


> Are you planning to eventually do internet sales? Good Luck!



Yes I am, working on it now. Its a lot of work trying to enter each and every item in the store, then I have to go back and take photos  of everything and load it in too. Looking to get in turned on next week some time.
it will be an ongoing project as new products keep coming in.
Thanks


----------



## Dougxox (Dec 16, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I hear you can also instantly roast hot dogs in those things.....





Wade E said:


> HUM, I might have to try toasting some marshmellows!!!!



Coming up next: "The Thermocapsuler Cook Book"....


----------



## Angelina (Dec 16, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking when I read Doug's post. If wine isn't on my brain then it is cheese!  I am so hoping Santa got my letter about cheese making supplies.n
Hi Doug and welcome aboard, can't wait to check out the new website!




Runningwolf said:


> Doug not to hi-jack this thread but you started it . Welcome aboard, I've been reading your posts and enjoy them very much. I also spent 12 years at Home Depot at a district level. I look forward to seeing you as a member. You really hit a "buzz word" when you said cheese making as several members are making it and others thinking about it.


----------

